# Wedding pics have arrived!



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

We have finally received all of our edited wedding pictures and since you all asked, I'm sharing them with you! There are over 600 pictures, but I loved them SO MUCH it was so so so hard to choose just the ones that I posted here. If any of you want to see them all (if you have some time on your hands, LOL!), please PM me and I will send you the online gallery link and password. I don't want to post that here since this is a public forum and all! Anyway, hope you enjoy them, we certainly did!!!

Dress and shoes:









Me:









Putting earrings on:









First time seeing each other (awww!):









I just love this one!


















Bouquet with my something old (great aunt's pin):









Isn't he handsome?









Feeding grapes (one of my faves!):









Veil (it was attached to the dress - I LOVED my dress!):


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kiss:









I love this one too!









Coat liners!









My girls:


















The group:









My brother enjoying White Castle:









Escort cards:


















First kiss:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hugging my sister:









Signing the license:









Tables:









Cake with toppers (do you see Kubrick?):









The Dip:









Baby Penny enjoying herself:









Dancing:









My cousins daughter... isn't she adorable?









"Exploding" Bouquet toss:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, beautiful pictures. How long have you been married?

Your dress was so pretty...And everyone looks like they had a wonderful time!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Showing off our miniature-selves:









Outside:









Inside:


















Our wedding favors:


















End of night:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you Sheri! I was married on September 12, 2008, so almost exactly 4 months ago.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great pictures Lina! Looks like a kick a$$ party! 

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

It really was, Ryan! Although of course it would have been even more kick a$$ if you had been there, no?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*WOWZA!*

What an incredible day. I love the black and whites. The one I really love is the entire wedding party in the room...it is just such a lovely photo of you and your friends...you are a gorgeous bride.

Such joy in your face, such grace and style! He is a very lucky man! And you both seem to truly enjoy each other.

Thank you for allowing us to share this most wonderful day in your life.

Treasures for a lifetime!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, it was a stunning wedding, Lina. And the photos are fantastic. You look beautiful and radiant. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Your pics are incredible! Wow!
What an awesome momento to have of your wedding. Makes me want to do it all over again just so I can have some killer pictures done, ours are pretty lame!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks all! Pictures were very very very important to us as I dabble in photography and I feel like that's what you're going to have to remember the day so they better by amazing, no? So we spent quite a bit of $$$ and got a top-line photographer to make sure we had great pictures and she TOTALLY came through. We both feel that it was definitely money well spent!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lina, the pictures are beautiful. Your venue looked great too. Did you have someone do your hair, because it looked so pretty. Love your dress.


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Everything was gorgeous, looked like a fairy tale! Congratulations again to you both.

The cake topper was just perfect!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Lina, wow! You are drop dead gorgeous! The photos are amazing, and it looks like everyone in them had such a great time. 

Did you have any inkling at that time that you would be a mom again so soon after the wedding? :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- they are GORGEOUS! Isn't it great to look back and relive the day??? I feel like I was there just looking at the photos


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Lina, these are really great pictures! What a beautiful wedding.....


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Lina, oh my gosh what a beautiful bride and wedding. Thank you for sharing!!! I love the red carpet and the popcorn at the tables...is there a story to that? What type of place was the reception at for it is beuatiful. Good luck!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amazing pictures! You look beautiful and did a fantabulous job decorating, looks like a blast was had by all 

Congrats again, nothing better than a perfect wedding!

Did you find any 'funny' pictures? I had to crack up when I was looking at mine because we had this one couple (friends) that got SOOO incredibly drunk and were being so, ehh, naughty on the dance floor and my jaw dropped when I saw a few pictures, because...you know, I heard the gossip afterwards but you can't be at all places in all times so when you see the pictures, you see the things you didn't see doing the busy bride stuff


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Great pics Lina. What a wonderful day, I love all the details you included, just wonderful and you are such a stunning couple!

It was good to see that there are other wedding vendors who don't get hurry through the work. I know it's hard to wait for a bride, but it takes a while to really pour 100 percent into a job and it looks like your photographer definitely did.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Lina,

You look absolutely beautiful, and your dress is gorgeous. The wedding looked spectacular, and the photography was top notch! I really enjoyed all the pictures.
Gina


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Gorgeous pictures, Carolina! I loved the green of your bridemaids' dresses. All the decorations are so elegant. You look so radiant and Specer matches your happy spirit. I absolutely adored little Kubrick on the cake. That's really, really cute!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

You and Spencer look great. Wonderful photos of your special day!!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

What a treat to wake up to! Lina, you and Spencer looked gorgeous, wish all of us forum members could have been there as well, LOL.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina - they are FABULOUS!!!! 

What a great job they did - and you guys looked like you had a blast!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Awesome photos, Carolina! You and Spencer look so happy. What fantastic memories. Congratulations, again!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Beautiful pictures Carolina, looks like you had a fabulous wedding that you will be able to remember forever.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

What great photo's!!! Makes you feel like we were all right there!!! You are so right that pictures are important to record the day. You will look back at them many times over the years and relive the wonderful day!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow, those are gorgeous pictures Lina! What is the sage six? Or where was it and why there?


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Just beautiful!!!
The bride,.... the photographs,.... the venue!!!!!!
What a wonderful record of your special day.
Wishing you every hapiness.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gorgeous! I love your color scheme.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow Carolina! what a beautiful bride! and a handsome groom, and it looks like it was a fabulous time for all! and hitch makes 4!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

What a beautiful couple!! Thanks for sharing your wonderful day.
Carole


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you SO MUCH everyone! You guys are awesome to comment. I'm glad you are enjoying the pics.  I'm going to try and answer all the questions so far, but let me know if I miss yours!

Michele, yes, I had someone do my hair AND my make up! I loved both a LOT (two different women). I think they turned out great and the girls (some of them got their hair done, others didn't) looked great too! The hair person also did my mom's hair and I swear, she made her look like a movie star from the 40's! Plus, she looked really great in her dress!  Here's a pic for you to see:










Kim, I sort of did! I had been planning on getting one of Kimberly's puppies for more than a year now. It was always in the works. 

Amanda, I definitely think so, I am loving reliving the day, and I think I've looked at these photos WAY too many times! I also have every single picture in 4x6 proofs so I'm having fun picking out our favorites to put in frames around the apartment... the rest I think we'll buy and album for! The photographer is making a magazine-style album as well, but we probably won't get that for another 6 months, I'm guessing!

Colleen (and Karla!), yes there is a story to the "movie" theme! DH and I are BIG movie buffs (can you tell with a dog named Kubrick and a puppy named Hitchcock?  We looked at a lot of places, but fell in love with Stage 6. It's actually a stage in a movie studio (Steiner Studios)! They use it sometimes for filming but it's mostly made for events (the other stages 1-5 are for filming only). You have to actually enter the movie studio through security and everything to get to it and though it's relatively new, Steiner Studios have had quite a few famous movies filmed there. Anyway, once we saw the place and the view that came with it (there's a WONDERFUL view of Manhattan as it's in the Brooklyn Navy Yard), we fell in love and put a deposit down right away!

Kara, I found mostly some funny pictures of people who were obviously drunk. However, they still looked awesome, so though they crack me up, they look like really great pictures! Like these two of my cousin (who really was very drunk)... the first I have NO idea what he's doing and in the second it really looks like he's about to fall over, LOL!



















Amy, yeah, the reason it took so long was because we actually paid for her to photoshop every single image (all 632 of them!), she calls them art files, and not just do color correction - which is what she would normally do. I firmly believe that's why they look beyond awesome and I'm glad that she took her time with them! She told me that she usually only gives 500 art files but she was so excited about my reception shots, she couldn't cut it down and so some of them are just color corrected.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Okay so it is hard to make comments on all the photos because they were just all so great. Looks like ya'll had a blast. Baby Penny really sticks out in my mind because I just love babies. I would have another if I were younger...and then the pic of your cake with Kubrick on there WOW! that was just so sweet. All the pictures are awesome. My myself I LOVE black and white pictures. I have some from years ago and still think they are the best photos.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Lina,

Those are absolutely GREAT photos. You sure look like you had a blast. Those photos made me wish I could get married all over again (to the same man!). I was very young and did not really enjoy myself at my wedding. It was very much what other people said it should be and not so much what I would have liked.

Meeka


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Your pictures are amazing. You and Spencer look spectacular. I love the cake toppers! Especially Kubrick Thanks for sharing. It looks like you had an amazing day!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Carolina what about the photo booth? How did that turn out?


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you all! 

Meeka, we were very good about doing exactly what we wanted and none of what other people wanted and we didn't. Then again, since we paid for 60% of the wedding ourselves, the only other person who really would have had a say was my dad (who put up the other 40%) and he really didn't put any constraints at all in the money he gave us. Basically no strings attached, which I really appreciated! You should try to have a vow renewal ceremony and throw a big party but do it your way this time! It's a nice way to get the party you've always wanted, I think. 

Sally, I already posted pictures of the photo booth back in September (though I think a lot of people missed it). It was AWESOME!!!! It was a HUGE hit and I am so so so glad I did it! People are saying I should start it up as a business since I have all the supplies for it now, LOL! Here's the link to them on Flickr:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/havnknitlover/sets/72157607297358558/

Here are some of our favorite pictures from it:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW, Lina, what nice photo's!!! And you looked absolutely sparkling beautiful! :biggrin1:


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

I dabble in photography too, Lina and I enjoyed the photos _very_ much. Your photographer did a fantastic job and I loved the venue, cake, favor, pretty much everything. Great taste chickie! 
Thanks for sharing the photos. I think I may have to take a peek at the other 500ish photos now!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

*FABULOUS* pictures, Lina! You made such a gorgeous bride. I absolutely loved the little Kubrick on the cake. What an awesome day!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Lina, you were a beautiful bride! Thanks for sharing your special day with us!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, I love your pictures Lina. Everyone and everything looked so beautiful especially you!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

WOW. Glad you posted more pics. I remember the first batch 4 months ago. 

I am still laughing at Kubrick as part of your cake topper!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Stunning pictures Carolina!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Beautiful bride and handsome groom.....with lots of wonderful pictures to remember the day ~ what more could you want....it all looks perfect!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Fabulous Photos, Lina! Congratulations again!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: PICTURES!:whoo:

Goodness Lina your wedding/reception/pictures are just incredible! I loved looking at them! You two look so happy! I wish you and Spencer a lifetime of wonderful memories just like your wedding day!:hug:


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Lina,
Studio 6 is awsome! Yep, your cousin looks like he is going to bite the dust real soon!!!!


----------

